

Illiterate Programming - mattdeboard
http://dosync.posterous.com/illiterate-programming

======
dubya
re: "Literate Programming" is admission of defeat.

This seems like a misunderstanding of Knuth's purpose in developing Literate
Programming. Sure, trivial boilerplate code for a dictionary class should be
largely self-documenting. But that's not really what Knuth works on. Think of
things like TeX's layout algorithm, or huge combinatorial problems, where
knowing exactly what each line of code does gives little insight into the big
picture.

